#  >  > General Forum >  >  > Main Forum >  >  > Social Media >  >  Pinterest Story Pins Dos and Don'ts

## Bhavya

Given the popularity of Stories, almost every social media platform has a Stories feature. Now, Pinterest also has the Story Pins feature. If you're planning to use Story Pins, here are the dos and don'ts on Story Pins. Take a look at them in the below graphic.

----------

